# Linkbait, stolen images, false claims



## markr6 (Jan 11, 2016)

This is a good one I found while reading a story on CNN.

The link...and the stolen photo from a Fenix TK75 ad







TK75 ad photo (I believe it was originally provided by a CPF member)







And the page you're taken to. I immediately recognize the beamshot photo from the German forum





Come on! The Internet sure is becoming more and more of a cesspool.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 11, 2016)

The saddest part is that a lot of people believe these things. My boss, who already has a bunch of Fenix and other high-quality lights, saw this ad and asked if it was worth looking into. Even as the owner of good lights, he doesn't have any context to judge "brightest ever" or any of the other fantastic claims.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jan 11, 2016)

Some claim 700, some 1200, sometimes it is 1600, it will likley be 3000 lumens claimed.
One would have to be a serious flashaholic to see the discrepancy in the images, let alone recognize the photos.
last time I had seen those pictures it was from this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-light-nicknamed-quot-Superman-Vision-quot
I was witness to the short life and death of one of these lights.
Pretty cheap stuff, for the money there are better options. 
but then again we might see these for sale at $3 a peice someday as it goes the way of the sipik.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 11, 2016)

I see those on my MSN feed all the time. Sad...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 11, 2016)

1DaveN said:


> The saddest part is that a lot of people believe these things. My boss, who already has a bunch of Fenix and other high-quality lights, saw this ad and asked if it was worth looking into. Even as the owner of good lights, he doesn't have any context to judge "brightest ever" or any of the other fantastic claims.



Yup, a coworker, who owns 1 light I gave him, saw a ad like this too. He asked me if it was better than what I gave him & if he should buy it! Gesh. :tinfoil:

I think I had looked at flashlights on his computer one day. So it popped up on his ads?


----------



## TMedina (Jan 11, 2016)

I always twitch when I see something along the lines of "military grade lights now available to the public."

Dude, the 6P has been around for years...

The Fulton anglehead longer than that.


----------



## pvsampson (Jan 11, 2016)

It happens all the time.If a pic is loaded then it is fair game to companies or individuals to use.Have a friend that did a bodybuilding transformation and posted the results on a well known forum.Now his pic is being used as an ad for a supplement that he has never used,and he never gave permission for.I guarantee you have seen my bearded friend that is over 50,on many a site.

The light pics shown above illustrate that there are unscrupulous companies that will cheat to sell a product. Also,loved that German beamshot thread.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

Pictures with logos are scooped up by bots and crawlers.
Some say fair game. Others say privacy invasion.

I went searching for a particular jacket, that had a particular logo. I had one already but was searching for a larger size.
Well low and behold on the web was *my jacket*. I had sewn a patch on the opposite side on the chest...the photo was snatched from a forum. So I reversed the photo in my phone to make logos backwards..un recognizable to bots and crawlers, edited my post on the forum with said reversed photo replacing the previous, and suddenly when google searching that jacket the image was gone. 

What I'm saying is you post a light next to say...a gatorade bottle with logo showing..or the logo on the light for that matter... you post it on a forum with outside ads...you know, the kind mentioned above...someday search google for say...gatorade and if you scroll through the images they give you to pick from...at some point you'll see *your* photo. 

CPF seems closed to that sort of thing as the ads here are 'in house'...and member supported...

I'm sure admins can elaborate on that...if I'm wrong I appologize...but this place it seems to me is more private than your average ad based forums run for profit.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 11, 2016)

The ads are taking over!


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jan 11, 2016)

The ads or Skynet?


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 12, 2016)

The flashlight examples posted above, while egregious, are small potatoes - check the Spotlights subforum for the recent thread on the $1.75 eBay flashlight with one of the beamshot pics lifted from one of our 1KW short-arc Tank Light threads. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-sale-with-insane-hilarious-false-advertising


----------



## richbuff (Jan 12, 2016)

I sent an email to a friend in regards to a compact Nitecore flashlight that I thought he might like. All of a sudden, all of the girly ads that he has been getting for years in his Yahoo Finance page on his iPhone were replaced by ads for this G700 flashlight. 

Advertising is the fuel that makes the webosphere go round.


----------



## Slumber (Jan 12, 2016)

I've seen an ad similar to the one in OP while browsing CPF through Tapatalk. Something about a recently revealed light used by Navy SEALS. Haha.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2016)

Tre_Asay said:


> Some claim 700, some 1200, sometimes it is 1600, it will likley be 3000 lumens claimed.
> One would have to be a serious flashaholic to see the discrepancy in the images, let alone recognize the photos.
> last time I had seen those pictures it was from this thread:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-light-nicknamed-quot-Superman-Vision-quot
> ...


There is a thread over on BLF where people have already found this G700 "military grade" flashlight available on Chinese sites for 3 bucks lol


----------



## nbp (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm excited for what this will mean for tax season. I'm sure we'll all be seeing some nice tax breaks what with the armed forces getting their mil-spec lights for $3 a piece now. Whoooo!!


----------



## theafterlife (Jan 13, 2016)

richbuff said:


> I sent an email to a friend in regards to a compact Nitecore flashlight that I thought he might like. All of a sudden, all of the girly ads that he has been getting for years in his Yahoo Finance page on his iPhone were replaced by ads for this G700 flashlight.
> 
> Advertising is the fuel that makes the webosphere go round.



Oh man 3 friends asked me about the G700 recently. I believe the tag line was "The flashlight every American should own" or something like that. I guess the Ads work otherwise they wouldn't do them.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 15, 2016)

I had to share this one - saw the ad just now:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 16, 2016)

TMedina said:


> I had to share this one - saw the ad just now:


Well as far as Elzetta goes they aren't wrong, it's just the fact they use an Elzetta to represent an ultrafire


----------



## TMedina (Jan 17, 2016)

Right? I realize the average consumer won't spot it, but to the rest of us...whoa.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 17, 2016)

I I have been seeing clickbait images that were images of the Lumaray flashlight probably the first version and then when you click through to it it just takes you to the NECO $5 flashlights which you can buy for a $50 or whatever it's a bunch of junk.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, they're getting brazen - just saw one with a Surefire E1E picture.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 19, 2016)

There is a thread over on BLF of some members pitching in money to buy one of these magnificent G700 military lights as well as the 6 meco version so they can compare the two, do a disassembly of each and then do a youtube video showing how much a ripoff the G700 is. Their reasoning is to try and shed light on the scams these sellers pull on unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## murdamook (Jan 19, 2016)

You guys click ads? That's just asking for a key logger or Trojan.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 19, 2016)

Heh. While no doubt funny as all heck, trying to finance a counter-marketing campaign to an audience largely disinclined to do their own research seems like a waste of good money.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 20, 2016)

I keep seeing these G700 ads in news articles I read, too. About I week ago I saw my dad and he saw these ads and asked me about it. It's too bad because it probably has caused a lot of people to spend money on junk and lies just like the light Kestrel linked to on ebay.


----------



## Stream (Jan 20, 2016)

TMedina said:


> Heh. While no doubt funny as all heck, trying to finance a counter-marketing campaign to an audience largely disinclined to do their own research seems like a waste of good money.



You're right that most probably won't do any research before buying a product like this, people already buy huge amounts of junk on impulse buys anyway. However, some may be curious to see just how bright it is, and do a quick google search. If a video from the folks over at BLF pops up showing what a complete rip-off it is, they'll at least have been warned. I would suggest using a title similar to the ads in order to have a better chance of showing up in the results when they do a search.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jan 26, 2016)

This little zoomie really is becoming an epidemic, I have just about given up on flashlights from China by now.


> _The light itself is small and sleek, with various zoom settings and the coveted "strobe mode" and "SOS" that every one loves._​


 

Now under the guise of "shadowhawk flashlight"
Here is a fake review page that is really under the same domain as the shadowhawk, using the stolen image in the op
https://shadowhawkflashlights.com/ss1/index.php?AFID=12&SID=GC
Take a gander at the fine print at the end of the page:


> THIS IS AN ADVERTISEMENT AND NOT AN ACTUAL NEWS ARTICLE, BLOG, OR CONSUMER PROTECTION UPDATE.


:fail:
I have to admit that I almost thought it a real product until I saw the first picture. As you probably read earlier in the thread I have handled one of these lights myself, it broke in seconds of turning it on.


----------



## Stream (Jan 31, 2016)

The sad part is they are probably making a killing on this.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

While reading a politically related story there were other links to other politically related stories and a link to 'taking America by storm' smack dab in the middle of them...it was basically an info-mercial about the flashlight mentioned in this thread. 

So yes, it seems _somebody_ is making money off of it, otherwise it wouldn't be seen in so many places.


----------



## Stream (Feb 1, 2016)

This is classic affiliate marketing. You can even see the affiliate IDs in some of the links posted in this thread (look for something like AFID at the end of the url). A sales letter made to look like a review is affiliate marketing 101. Given that the value of this light is only a few dollars, and yet often sold as high as 50 something dollars, the vendor can offer some very juicy incentives to an army of affiliate marketers. So the vendor is probably making heaps of money, while individual affiliates will make as much money as their marketing skills will allow.

In the past I would copy affiliate ID numbers from links in spam emails, and report them to the affiliate vendor for spamming. Depending on how shady or legit the vendor was, they would occasionally suspend the offending affiliate for violating their TOS. A vendor which sells dollar store lights at a premium likely falls on the shady side of the spectrum, and complaints would likely get no response. However, a big name threatening a copyright infringement lawsuit might get them to take action.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Feb 10, 2016)

My new Olight i3s-EOS Cu = brassy (AAA) light arrived today.

I research all flashlight purchases thoroughly, and never purchase impulsively.

So imagine my shock & disappointment when it arrived with no magnet. 

I went back to two different websites and can no longer find the wording about the advertised tail magnet-- that was one key factor leading me to spend $24.95 for this light.

While this light is impressive and beautiful, I don't know whether to return it, or keep it, because of my fondness for AAA lights with magnets (d25aaa; lumintop tool, etc.)

What would you do if you purchased a light only to find one of its formerly described features missing from websites/dealers who were selling it?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2016)

Depends whether I liked it anyway. I'm a pragmatist.


----------



## nbp (Feb 11, 2016)

If you really like the light, I'd say epoxy a neodymium magnet to the tail and rock on.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Feb 11, 2016)

Slumber Pass said:


> I've seen an ad similar to the one in OP while browsing CPF through Tapatalk. Something about a recently revealed light used by Navy SEALS. Haha.



I get the Navy SEAL ad all the time!


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Feb 14, 2016)

My thanks to the responders, I've been very busy lately!


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 24, 2016)

*Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

The Ad it is terrible what they try to promote, sigh.


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

Yeah, I see TONS of them on Facebook. I do my best to comment/warn people that they are being had and point out cpf as a good resource point to help them learn.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*



FRITZHID said:


> Yeah, I see TONS of them on Facebook. I do my best to comment/warn people that they are being had and point out cpf as a good resource point to help them learn.


x2 to this. I also upload this picture of the same light package available on banggood for 15 bucks


----------



## Capolini (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

What a gimmick! They steal photos from a VINH type light to sell their $10 piece of crap! 

I have also seen this before where they were posting pictures from a FENIX TK61 or something similar and claiming it was their light! :shakehead


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

What I've been seeing a lot lately is the light bar a guy made (for his Jeep I believe) and lights up a hillside. Then it'll say "Over 75% off $250" I see you it a lot on Instagram. I'm just amazed that so many people believe that crap, even after several people keep calling bs.


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

Merging this with a similar running thread.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

*"Do you have a family to protect?*
*Do you ever walk alone by yourself at night?*
*If a burglar were to break into your home tonight, would you be prepared?*
*If you're like us, the safety of you and your family is probably your #1 concern. So what do you do to keep them safe? Buy a big safe car, install a home alarm system, buy a gun?"*
*



Do you have a family to protect?

*Yes!


*Do you ever walk alone by yourself at night?
*
Yes!





*If a burglar were to break into your home tonight, would you be prepared?

*Yes!


----------



## LGT (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

A co-worker just bought three of them. He texted me so proud that he just bought some really nice LED'S. 
After he told me it was a shadowhawk, I begged him to cancel that order, just trust me, tell me what you want to spend and what you're going to use the light for, I'll find something much better then those.
He didn't, and now has three lights worth maybe ten bucks.


----------



## cmd (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Just came across this ad, it's terrible what people will believe.*

Angryfox - just saw the banner ad here. What a blatant knockoff of Olight, just disgusting. CPF, shame on you for taking their money.

I know, not stolen images or linkbait, but definitely stolen designs.
http://www.angryfoxlight.com/ <-- careful, the site is blocked at my work due to security issues.

Ah well, just another Chinese copycat trying to make a buck off of another's genuine innovations.


----------



## CivilGear (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I've been seeing this a lot , even being discussed in non flashlight groups, man these ads are getting around! Don't be led astray!!!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes it should be banned!!  After clicking on the banner, it shows beamshot photos of most likely 4x18650 throwers, all different models.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree on banning this light. No one should be allowed to sell as shittie junk as one of these lights. 
On the Bay, there're $10, shipped.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> I agree on banning this light. No one should be allowed to sell as shittie junk as one of these lights.
> On the Bay, there're $10, shipped.



I think the copy said something like "20,000 sold just last month!" Come on. I'd hate them for get even a profit of $1 for selling trash.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

TMedina said:


> I always twitch when I see something along the lines of "military grade lights now available to the public."
> 
> Dude, the 6P has been around for years...
> 
> The Fulton anglehead longer than that.



Yeah, the only things these lights have in common with top o the line lights used by the military, is that they all hold batteries of some sort, and shoot some light out one end or the other. Aside from that, they don't have much in common. I bet some of these lights are advertised with 22,000mah Superfire brand 18650s, so that's something....Lol


----------



## Esperologist (Jul 14, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I think the copy said something like "20,000 sold just last month!" Come on. I'd hate them for get even a profit of $1 for selling trash.


Yeah, common marketing strategy that makes me immediately disregard the product.
It's like Win10, "millions switched, so you should to!" Really? How many switched back right away and how many still want to go back to Win7 but can't figure out how?
And Win10 is just like those sites... just trying to draw people in so they can get all their data. (Okay, Win10 isn't out to steal our money and such, but it is trying to eat up our internet data which costs money. It also takes Google's account tracking for focused marketing to the next level, by tracking everything instead of just what we search, what sites we visit and how long we visit them.)



LetThereBeLight! said:


> My new Olight i3s-EOS Cu = brassy (AAA) light arrived today.
> 
> I research all flashlight purchases thoroughly, and never purchase impulsively.
> 
> ...



Working at a reseller, I actually see this more than I would like. A new flashlight gets released and I look at the stats and order it in and put it up on our site. Then, a few weeks later I check the manufacturer's listing and they've updated the data from the estimated values to the actual (usually lower) values for output, run time, PBI and such.
Although, when it comes to magnets... we had the opposite happen to us. We got in the product and discovered the tail cap had a magnet but found no mention on the manufacturer's site until the model was upgraded again.
I mean... these are 'accidental' false claims but it is annoying trying to determine if a new release is worth it when I know the brand will release only estimates early on without saying they are estimates. Of course, now we are having situations where we are expected to order new models with next to no data provided.

Stolen images for marketing... I should consider that. Throw some images online with our branding embedded in them and tag them up so the bots come and scoop them up. See what they do then!

Side note: Norton blocked most of those links to the adverts - malicious software wanting my stuffs.


----------



## harro (Jul 14, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Yes it should be banned!!  After clicking on the banner, it shows beamshot photos of most likely 4x18650 throwers, all different models.



We're getting bombarded in Aus. as well, with these ads. A family member asked if they were any good, and were thinking of buying one. I suggested that if they were interested in a light, to have a chat with me, and we'd try to work out what sort of light would best suit their needs, from the QUALITY Chinese brands that we all know, and buy/use.


----------



## lightlover (Jul 14, 2016)

harro said:


> ................... I suggested that if they were interested in a light, to have a chat with me, and we'd try to work out what sort of light would best suit their needs, from ...................



harro, my dear fello,

Can you really convert a guy? (Gal) to appreciate lights?

Let me know ...


----------



## Poppy (Jul 14, 2016)

lightlover said:


> harro, my dear fello,
> 
> Can you really convert a guy? (Gal) to appreciate lights?
> 
> Let me know ...


It is not so much an issue with CONVERTING them as it is educating them.
The question was asked by a family member who respected his knowledge and opinion.
All he can do is educate them. After they have the knowledge, it is up to them to decide if quality is important to them, when purchasing a flashlight.

My son asked me the same, or similar question.
He figured it was an internet exaggeration, but wanted to be sure.

The ads* are *enticing!


----------



## harro (Jul 15, 2016)

lightlover and Poppy, I know theres a way to stick your comments in quote boxes, in the same post, but it eludes my old, worn out brain right at this moment ( LOL )'

I'm going to do my darndest to convert them ( even though I know the reality of it all { haha, i'm THAT one with all the flashlights } ), but, also try to steer them in the right direction re. a general purpose, round the house light, that they're not going to get ripped off for, when they buy. IE; get value for their $$$. May have to say to them also, that owning a good light wont prevent a natural disaster.....



I'd love to be able to convert a family member into a flashaholic.
Those ads ARE enticing to people who don't know any better ( lay flashlight person ).


----------



## markr6 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just noticed this Thurnite ripoff: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBKWBU8/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Then look at the second to last photo - the bottom left in the collage. I believe that is one from KJ75...guessing he didn't review this light and provide that photo.


----------



## scs (Mar 8, 2017)

markr6 said:


> Just noticed this Thurnite ripoff: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBKWBU8/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Then look at the second to last photo - the bottom left in the collage. I believe that is one from KJ75...guessing he didn't review this light and provide that photo.



They admit they receive assistance from Thrunite on their webpage.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 8, 2017)

markr6 said:


> Just noticed this Thurnite ripoff: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBKWBU8/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Then look at the second to last photo - the bottom left in the collage. I believe that is one from KJ75...guessing he didn't review this light and provide that photo.



You should PM him to make sure he is aware an image of his might be stolen. It's up to him whether to take action, such as emailing Amazon and/or the seller a takedown notice for the image.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 8, 2017)

scs said:


> They admit they receive assistance from Thrunite on their webpage.



Yeah many manufacturers do this.


----------

